# What do people think of person with fecal smell



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

From most common assumptions to lowest frequency assumptions, In my experience it is:-

1. This person is too stressed/uptight to go to bathroom when they clearly need to go

2. This person has no hygiene after going to the bathroom

3. This person enjoys, or gets sexual thinking from feeling of full rectal contents

4. Person has stepped in dog mess on path and not wiped off properly

5. Fecal smell is sign of frequent anal sex or anal masturbation activities


----------



## luckyhope (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think people think all those things about someone with fecal body odor. They probably just think they don't bathe or don't wipe themselves when they use the bathroom.

I remember asking my dad to watch this youtube vid about a girl with fecal body odor and he said she probably doesn't wipe right when she uses the bathroom. He couldn't fathom someone just smelling like that. So I think most people think like that. They just think that those people are unhygienic..


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Maybe for me it is because i look liek a stressed person, that people think this first.

Yes I have heard many times "not wiping after toilet properly" comment

You would be surprised how stupid the rumors can be about this, e.g. #5 above

My family, even after they know I go for many tests and surgery have these opinions (I hear them talk about me when I was out of room)=

"Nothing wrong, just need to sit at toilet for longer"

"You re supposed to go first thing in morning and that is it"

Even when there are test which say there is a medical problem ... still it is not considered a real medical problem. It is a character fault which is able to defect all other virtues. People treating me like deaf idiot who cannot hear comments spoken right near me, and like incompetent person who cannot do the job.

People have v limited ability to understand this in anything except the crudest ideas. You can try to explain it to work colleagues, but they just give awkward silence, and then laugh at you even more behind your back, stick with their stupid gossip stories, and laugh about what you think problem is. This is why, I say, no point in trying to break these attitudes, it is just more stress for you.


----------



## Alli Rami (Nov 12, 2013)

F**k people

luckyhope, could you upload the link of the youtube video, cause I couldn't find anything about leaky gas or fecal bo neither on facebook nor on youtube


----------



## luckyhope (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## luckyhope (Jul 21, 2012)

She has lots of videos talking about her struggle with fecal body odor. They're depressing but real. You need head phones to hear it well though because she talks low.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Interesting that she links body odor to constipation,

This is said in some non science sources

For a long time I have been waiting to find such evidence in science / medicine source, but it has never been

For all we know, this olfactory reference syndrome ... hear the part when she says she asks people and they say she doesn't smell?


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's an interesting thread about "olfactory reference syndrome".

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/155265-im-100-convinced-i-have-olfactory-reference-syndrome/page-2

As usual I'm the villain here in this post but I'm angry at the obstinate stupidity of certain people here who should know better but refuse to admit that gassy stool can cause odour. This doesn't help us and just derails understanding of this condition. It opens Leaky Gassers up to more ridicule when they start asking people if they smell. Yes, you smell. What do you do for it? Complete evacuation.

When people start on cognitive therapy is when I get really riled. Leave people alone. This is such a simple condition to understand. You don't understand it? Get some therapy for your irrationality. (I'm not aiming this at you, JMH91. Certain people here seem to get a perverse pleasure in throwing out red herrings.)

JMH91, your family knows what you have to do: "Nothing wrong, just need to sit at toilet for longer" That's it in a nutshell.

Why this isn't recognised by the medical establishment beats me. All they need to do is attach a rectal tube and measure flatus, before and after bowel evacuation. Simple test really. Maybe take periodic pictures of the colon to see how stool propulsion, evacuation and gas are all related. It's not rocket science and very, very simple to understand.

The culprit is malabsorbed carbohydrates. Most likely these are refined grain flours, high FODMAPs or too much fibre. The problem for us is finding a diet that's satisfying. Meats and fats are satiating. Toast and steamed bread such as jaffles seem to be digested more easily than bread. If you eat flatulogenic foods then your stool will be gassy, and maybe segmented through the colon. It's possible that the colon wall can't "grip" gassy stool as easily as normal stool, hence the constipating effect of gassy stool. It just doesn't evacuate effectively and takes time. For a lot of us, an "unhealthy" diet of less fibre and maybe more meats and fats but excluding starchy flours might be the way to go.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Maybe what you describe is very simple, but I think it is too simple to say all causes of odor are identical to this. I believe many, many possible causes. I also believe that some people who think they have such odor are having olfactory reference syndrome. This is what science publications tells us.

For me, complete evacuation is important, but there will still be some mucus leak even after transanal irrigation - which is large tap water enema. It is supposedly to empty all of rectum, and descending colon. Emptying can be so efficient that new stool does not reach rectum for up to 2 days (more like 1.5 day for me). Still odor sometimes even taking such precaution to empty out as much as possible. Reason is, there is nerve damage (left side pudendal nerve probably). Which makes internal sphincter weak, and means that anal canal is not strongly closed at rest. Mucus, maybe is overproduced for me for whatever reason, probably just IBS (or bacteria overgrowth if you are believing this is cause of IBS). Any contents of colon and rectum has some odor, worse when stool present in rectum. Also I can go on strict low FODMAP diet and eliminate all gas entirely. Still there can be sometime odor. Sitting for longer is not working "cure" for me, because it is natural for me to go 2-3 times per day. This is within normal range. Often after lunch. Sitting for longer in morning does not change this. Given the nerve damage, there is tendency for obstructed defecation and incomplete evacuation, so other measures are more helpful.

What I try to say, is that to lump all people with odor complaint with made up term leaky gas is too simple to be reality.


----------



## luckyhope (Jul 21, 2012)

JMH91 said:


> Interesting that she links body odor to constipation,
> 
> This is said in some non science sources
> 
> ...


No she doesn't have ors. She gets complaints wherever she goes. If you look at some of the other vids she even has people being rude to her, and her sister says she smells but they just laugh about it.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

If reliable confidant confirms odor then likely is real odor


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Some of you are considering having an operation. This won't help your IBS. Doctors don't understand IBS - what they understand are parts of it. Studies have proved links between certain behaviours and symptoms. For instance, Sue Shepherd came up with a revolutionary theory of the role that complex sugars have on IBS symptoms - what helped was that she has Celiac Disease. This is the only instance I know of where a researcher actually has a GI abnormality. Because of her dietary knowledge, she knew where to look. The FODMAP diet doesn't take into consideration starches and this is where we have to be careful not to take any diet or theory as gospel. Maybe she can tolerate the horrible gluten free breads in her recipe book. I certainly can't. We're all different BUT we all have sensitivities to carbohydrates. Some carbohydrates may be better or worse tolerated than others but carbohydrates are the culprit. The reason why IBS is so hard to cure is because carbohydrates, especially starches, are so satisfying to eat!

Studies have proven the link between methane and constipation - which is one aspect of Leaky Gas. The actual process isn't fully understood but methane can act similarly to a neurotransmitter and can impede peristalsis, causing a pseudo-obstruction. Testing may confirm that you have functional constipation and any doctor will perform an operation if you demand it. The operation doesn't address the fact that you have a problem digesting starches. You will still have this problem after the operation.

The underlying problem is gas, pure and simple. The starches and carbohydrates we eat cause dysbiosis of some sort; whether it's SIBO or not doesn't matter. We know where gas comes from - carbohydrates. Hopefully most of us know by now which carbs are the least flatulogenic - well cooked potatoes, pumpkin, carrots and which are the most troublesome - legumes, brassicas - Brussels sprouts, broccoli etc. Foods which are non-gas producing are meats and fats (although fats can be a problem for IBS-D).

How many people have posted here claiming that an operation has cured their IBS? If you had an operation and felt wonderful afterwards, and what's more, the cure was long-term, wouldn't you post in and tell everyone? Does it ring true that people would have solesta or some other procedure, find that it cured their IBS - then not bother to tell anyone? Someone here was honest enough to report on the failure of the solesta procedure and I provided the link to that. No-one here has had success with this procedure, or any other operation, for their leaky gas.

Doctors misinterpret tests all the time. The tests themselves are often debunked by newer tests. Tests which "prove" pseudo-obstruction or pelvic floor dysfunction may simply be describing what we already know - that certain foods cause a sluggish colon. This doesn't "prove" an organic or genetic fault in our colon. There may very well be, but there are too many variables and too many instances of feedback between gas, epithelial cells and neurotransmitters. They feed and learn off each other and sometimes set up a vicious cycle. There is no way testing can determine the factors that actually cause the lack of peristalsis. The whole process is extremely complicated. One operation can't address the many reactions that occur in the colon.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

This topic tell nothing about operation until you commented.

Celiac Disease was one part of allergic aspects, classified as True Food allergies. Food allergy is still in the condition of fragmentary knowledge up to now. The mechanism of Celiac Disease and IBS are not known. If something could not be explained then how can it be used as proof?

Yes, doctors don't have knowledge about LG. There are no type of doctors for LGers. but "testing may confirm that you have functional constipation and any doctor will perform an operation if you demand it." This is wrong. I do not know how is your country work, but in my country no one will perform an operation if patient demand it. Surgery is the last resort, not a game for money.

If we have problem with starches then we find the way to get rid of it. How could ppls live without starches 100% without tiredness? In my case, I stopped starches for a long time, nothing improve. It does improve if you stop eating for a long time. Following your logic, I should stop eating.

"Nothing wrong, just need to sit at toilet for longer" What are you talking about? Everyone here has different cases, dont apply your minor case on everyone. It is the same as some narrow mind ppls, who think that we had the smell because we did not know how to wipe our ass or had bad hygienic.

For example my case, I sit in the toilet for 2 hours. Is it so short? And nothing could get out. In MRI they injected the gel, and nothing could get out. Maybe you could let it out because your case was different comparing to us.

Solesta is not the only procedure counted as surgery.

Christmas is the person who had been cured for long-term by surgery and posted about it. You are the one in thread who denied him and his reality just because you think it not good for ppls to do the same. However, you are promoting a new method called fecal Transplant so good luck with it. I sincerely hope the business go fine.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Maria Slan said:


> Everyone here has different cases,


+1

Why would it be any different? When we look at pretty much any other medical symptom, there are often very many possible causes


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

It was interesting looking back at the Christmas post how wrong I was about diet. I said diet made no difference back then and thought my problem was "ineffective colon muscles". We all learn here, and all make mistakes. I assumed my leaky gas was because of pelvic floor dysfunction because that's what everyone here talked about. I gradually grew to realise that diet was very important, but maybe not the most important thing.

By the way I've never promoted fecal transplant or any other procedure. I've always promoted complete evacuation, and later on, diet. Only natural cures.

I apologised to Christmas for my behaviour. He was a nice, genuine person and it's a shame he doesn't post here anymore. I think Common Response also had the procedure done. Maybe people are embarrassed to come back if the procedure fails or maybe think we'll judge them for some reason. I understand how desperate people get, especially with leaky gas. I can understand the thinking that anything that helps to plug the anus must help in the long run but it doesn't work like that.

It's not having to give up all starches. Some starches are worse than others the way that some FODMAPs are worse than others. I can't tolerate asparagus or brussels sprouts but I can seem to tolerate toasted wheat, especially in jaffles. The method of heating can degrade the sugars. So some FODMAPs are easier to tolerate than others.

Not all starches are alike. I can tolerate toasted or steamed wheat better than rice cakes, and rice cakes better than rice crackers. The tougher and drier a starch is the worse it is for me. I also seem to have a sensitivity to raw salads even though these are mostly insoluble fibre, which apparently doesn't feed bacteria much.

Maybe even more important than diet is the overnight fast. Fasting is generally important for the migrating motor complex, which sweeps food into the colon. This only works when fasting and possibly the best fasting time is overnight. An earlier dinner will make for a longer fast and allow more time for the migrating motor complex to push everything through. I found out about this by accident when I had 2 dinners very early and evacuation the next morning was quick, under 20 minutes. But if you go to bed late you'll be hungry. Giving up certain starches will make you hungry. It seems all the cures that don't involve a long evacuation involve hunger unfortunately.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

tummyrumbles said:


> Maybe even more important than diet is the overnight fast. Fasting is generally important for the migrating motor complex, which sweeps food into the colon. This only works when fasting and possibly the best fasting time is overnight. An earlier dinner will make for a longer fast and allow more time for the migrating motor complex to push everything through.


Where are sources for this info? Fasting makes gut *less *active. While sleeping the gut is at lowest time of activity.

Gut is activated by waking up and eating (parasympathetic nervous system)

We also discussed on another thread, time taken for meal to go from mouth to passed as bowel movement is > 24 hours. Neither is whole colon emptied with each bowel movement, just last bit rectum and maybe sigmoid, and sometime descending colon.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Migrating Motor Complex

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migrating_motor_complex

The migrating motor complex: control mechanisms and its role in health and disease.

"The migrating motor complex (MMC) is a cyclic, recurring motility pattern that occurs in the stomach and small bowel during fasting; it is interrupted by feeding."

http://www.researchgate.net/publication/221981902_The_migrating_motor_complex_control_mechanisms_and_its_role_in_health_and_disease

Is the cyclic nature of migrating motor complex dependent on the sleep cycle?

"Although sleep cycles and MMC cycles are independent, it is clear that sleep does modulate gastrointestinal motility."

http://www.hon.ch/OESO/books/Vol_5_Eso_Junction/Articles/art014.html

A research of migrating motor complex in patients with irritable bowel syndrome

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19549462

Treatment and Management of SIBO - Taking a Dietary Approach Can Control Intestinal Fermentation and Inflammation

http://www.todaysdietitian.com/newarchives/121112p16.shtml

For me, complete evacuation isn't necessarily related to my total transit time - it's related to being able to go to work, at least for half a day. A hamburger is bad food anytime but a hamburger eaten at 12.00 midnight is worse than one eaten that day at noon, if you evacuate in the morning. Most people instinctively know this even though they don't know the reasons for it. Google "early dinner good digestion". For all I know, digestion inhibits MMC and this makes sense if MMC relies on fasting. I just know what works.

I found by accident that a very early dinner resulted in a quick evacuation the next morning. I then went looking for the science because I was interested in why it worked. Science often gets it wrong though. Medicine is an extremely complex field and none of us are doctors. You should always go by what works, then look for the science if you're interested.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think you are taking scientific details about this migrating motor complex (which happens in small intestine, not colon as far as I can see), which talk about bacterial overgrowth and IBS, and making leaps to statement=

"Early dinner good digestion, because more fasting time is required for MMC ... and this also somehow related to time needed for bowel movment in the morning"

Really there is no science base to this leaps that I can see. We have several health forums like this saying early dinner good digestion, and some traditional medicine sites. Maybe it is sounding sensible and logical thing to say so people easily believe it, but where is the sicentific evidenc

Reasons why I question this, because of some key points (I think to repeat, sorry)=

1. The *time taken for a meal to become a bowel movement is far longer than e.g. 15 hours (5pm - 8am)* Many sources I checking are saying that colonic transit (i.e just the colon time, not whole gut) between* 1-2 days* is normal range.

2. Due to mixing, and due to gut reservoirs like the stomach, the cecum and the rectum, the *individual meals are not discernible by the time of the bowel movement. *Instead, we have continuous fecal stream. To idealize, seperated individual meals moving through the gut is not the reality. Some food types are moving through gut faster than others. Stomach lets a meal into small intestine bit by bit, over some time. Again, small intestine lets the chyme (the liquid food being digested) into the cecum bit by bit via ilocecal valve. Cecum (i.e. first part of colon) is next storage area, (see below) colon has continuous stream of feces, gradually become more solid towards rectum, final storage. If you ever get a chance to look at intestinal transit x-ray, see how the markers, or radiopaque (e.g. barium) meal, are spread out over several meters of bowel. They are in a stream, v mixed with meals that came before, and with meals after.

3. The* colon never fully empties with bowel movements in normal people*.



> Efficiency of fecal evacuation with defecation varies by colonic region, with the right colon exhibiting 20% emptying, the left colon showing 32% emptying, and the rectum evacuating 66% of content [12].


Colon is filled with feces, even after a bowel movement which may only partially empty rectum and sigmoid, sometimes part of descending. If each bowel movement empty colon 100%, the bacteria would have nothing to eat, and they would not break down the nutrients for the body, and we would die after starvation.

4. Main stimulus for bowel movement is strongest, waking up, and second strongest, eating. Fasting state is not stimulus for bowel movement that I have ever read anyway. Waking up in middle of night with defecation need, or urination need during sleep is abnormal, and may signify disease or just acute food poisoning or something. Colon is normally very inactive, at least in terms of body's peristalsis (bacteria never sleep), during sleep for this reason.

What you describe, to sit for prolonged time, probably (I do not know your case details) is a work around for obstructed defecation. I have read even a surgeon writing this: "Obstructed defecation syndrome does not necessarily require surgery or treatment, depending upon how long the patient is prepared to sit at toilet". Ofcourse, this suggests again that most constipated people, and most people with obstructed defecation syndrome (outlet constipation) do not have any fecal odor. This suggests that the common problem for people with fecal odors is imperfect seal of anus (although many, many causes of this), made worse in some by incomplete evacuation.

At risk of insulting someone, maybe this has built in mind, that you cannot relax as much if you are anxious you have not kept to normal, "safe" routine of early dinner, and morning takes longer because of anxiety.

One thing I would like to explore, that you stated on another thread I think, is about mucus and gas relationship. That, mucus is let out a bit when anus opens for gas. This seems to correlate with my experience, and that strict low FODMAP diet to eliminate all gas after a few days, might also reduce mucus simply because anus is less times opening for gas. Although, also I believe mostly mucus (in my case anyway) related to incomplete evacuation, because body senses retained part of bowel movement in rectum, and produces lubricant to help evacuate it.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I don't think total transit time has much bearing on this, for me anyway, as I go every morning. It could be my contractions are regular, but weak. I know there's always stool in the colon. The migrating motor complex is important if you believe that Leaky Gas is caused by SIBO, which I think it is. There has to be some reason why carbohydrates gives us gas but not our families. I cook the same things for myself and my children - I end up with a lot of gas but they have hardly any. I'm the one that chews my food slowly whereas they wolf it down so it's not mechanical digestion.

Leaky Gassers are gassier than everyone else. I'm gassy at home from the carbs I eat as I find it really difficult giving up high FODMAPs and I still eat wheat. If I didn't have SIBO where does all this gas come from? I've looked up overgrowth of bacteria in the large colon (bowel) but this doesn't seem to be a condition. Bacteria have to feed off something. An overgrowth of colonic bacteria would have nothing to feed off if we properly digested our food, so if there was an overgrowth in the colon it would be short-lived. (I'm just guessing here). If I don't have SIBO I have something very similar but I don't know what the nearest contender is. SIBO at least explains this condition very well and the facts seem to fit what we experience - a lot of gas from undigested carbs.

Bacteria in the small intestine compete for our food. These bacteria create gasses before we even digest the food. The gasses eventually become part of stool and sometimes just pockets of gas.

The migrating motor complex is important because it sweeps the gas-causing bacteria from the small intestine towards the colon during fasting. Studies have shown that in IBS these contractions are weaker. The sleeping fast, 80 minutes, is shorter than the daytime fast, 100 minutes. MMC has been implicated with intestinal pseudo-obstruction, which people like me probably have. MMC has 90 minute cycles, so it makes sense that the longer the overnight fast the more efficient this process will be in moving the gas down. This isn't just science theory. I found out by accident that an early dinner makes a huge difference to evacuation time.

I usually only get about half a day before the gas starts up again, which is why I don't work full-time. This is probably just digestion moving more contents down, maybe from a meal eaten yesterday or the day before - who knows. If it was just stool I'd be fine, but it's gassy stool.

It's not a matter of having a completely empty bowel. It's a case of evacuating fully every morning - I guess from the descending colon - the same as most people do. I then have a clear colon at least for several hours until the next peristalsis wave moves things along.

Yes I know sitting for a long time is a work-around. I could stop eating foods I love and maybe then not have to spend an hour or more on the toilet, but this is hard to do.

I try not to take the science too seriously as doctors often get things wrong. They were wrong about SIBO mainly affecting IBS-D, which is what they thought initially. They were wrong about SIBO testing, which is still controversial. They are probably wrong about pseudo-obstruction being a form of pelvic floor dysfunction for IBS. Mucus is a sign of inflammation and is common in inflammatory bowel disorders, and also bacterial overgrowth (SIBO). It's possible that everyone here has SIBO, it's just that it manifests in different ways. Mucus leakage could be from the after-affects of a colon which is still contracting after bowel movements. I don't have this condition but I'll try to find some information on it.

I will have the fecal odour if I don't evacuate fully evacuate. I'm still a Leaky Gasser.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

Would be very helpful to extinguish this word leaky gas.

What does it mean? Gas escape without control? This is anal incontinence

Or, SIBO causing mucus and gas, why call this something else? It is confusing


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Leaky Gas just means gas that leaks out when we don't want it to, usually when we're at work or socialising. For me, the reason why it "leaks out" is because you're clenching your anal sphincter trying to hold the gas in. Gas over a certain threshold is painful to hold in. I always knew there was a gas build up, but quite a few leaky gassers aren't aware of their gas escaping. It could be that their anal sphincter is genuinely weakened or that it just opens automatically when it senses stool or gas in the lower colon - so maybe the gas doesn't get a chance to build up. Leaky Gas is a good term to describe our condition. We're not predominantly IBS-C - well I'm not as I go every morning. Gas for me is the only real IBS symptom. I don't get leaky gas or bloating at home because I'm comfortable enough to fluff when I want. For people with a partner it might be different. I think this is where "bloating" comes into it. If you have strong sphincters and can hold the gas in, after a while it's painful.

Leaky Gassers have a hard time getting their condition acknowledged. It's not even a recognised form of IBS. On the boards here, we're under "Even More Symptoms" as though we're on the fringe. And yet almost everyone here suffers from gas! I think people read too much into the "leaky" part. The plain fact is if you have a lot of gas and try to hold it in, after a while it leaks out - and this could be due to voluntary and involuntary actions of the sphincters.

"Leaky Gas" describes our IBS type, but not the underlying reasons for it. I think we all have dysbiosis of some sort, possibly SIBO but the exact type of bacterial overgrowth doesn't change the remedy to fix it - which is a reduced starch/sugars diet. Dysbiosis creates different symptoms depending on your IBS type. (IBS-C people who don't suffer from gas probably don't have dysbiosis causing malabsorption - they're just constipated).

All of us have some bacteria in our small intestine, SIBO is defined as having too much. Dysbiosis can also occur in the colon. SIBO is considered to be normal flora in the small intestine, where it shouldn't be, whereas dysbiosis is an overgrowth of the wrong type of bacteria in the colon. This type of bacteria is opportunistic and can attach to the epithelial wall into the mucosa to avoid being flushed out by the powerful contractions of peristalsis. Wherever the bacteria is located, it feeds on carbohydrates. An anti-flatulogenic diet excludes fermentable complex sugars such as FODMAPs as well as starches, especially grain starches.

The migrating motor complex , which sweeps bacteria from the small colon, seems to predominate at night. I noticed that a very early dinner resulted in a quick evacuation the next morning (very rare for me). I wondered why this worked considering that, as you say, total transit time is > 24 hours. The reason isn't so much to do with overall transit time, but the removal of bacteria that influence gut motility (i.e. methane = constipation).

Digestive motility is most active after eating food so I doubt this had much to do with it. The migrating motor complex seemed to help piece the puzzle together. It works only during fasting. The longest fast time is overnight and the earlier the dinner the longer the fast. This would indicate that the gas and evacuation problems, for me anyway, are SIBO related. An earlier dinner, a low starch / sugars diet and complete evacuation should all help to reduce symptoms.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Usually normal ppls dont have gas too much like that. Or if they have, they could hold it well. LGers could not keep the gas inside, which is called leaky. They also cannot smell it, or sense it. This implied maybe they leak the gas 24/7 and get used to it.

Honestly if LGers have flatulence, it turn to be really smelly, could filled a room for 3 minutes. This is because you have the abnormal part in your colon that hold the feces here 24/7. Your gas go through these stools and take the smell with it.

Another parts are the pain, wetness and heat. All of these are abnormal, and your ways of avoiding the foods are just avoiding the problems. Time passed by and more and more symptoms would developed, your wound (if you have one) will get worse. After the surgery, my doctor told my father the rectum part was really damaged, then if I did not do operation then the other way surely won't work. Well, just my case. But if you do have similar problems, please take the courage to face your problems and do not running around it. 2 years ago when my problems was just started, for about 3 or 4 months, there was a doctor gave me 1 list of tests, from head to toes. It cost too much and I refused to do the tests (it including MRI). Now I looked back and compared it with the cost I spent on foods, probiotics, worries and other useless pills for 2 years, it was really big compare to the tests.

For your concerning about surgery, the surgery need time to recover from 2 - 6 months, in this period the odor leakage and discharge is normal (search for it, interestingly it fix all of LG symptoms and firmly stated that the wound theory for LGers is accuracy) . This maybe the reason for ppls did not come back to report their cases, since they do not sure if the surgery has worked or something else has. In addition, if you dont like operation then you still have a chance for recovering, since there are ppls I've encountered in some posts got cured naturally. The sphincters just healed themselves. Surgeon just tried to cut the sphincters by surgery or medication injection (usually a kind of toxic) thus your wound will be stimulated, have time to relax and healed faster. There was 1 interesting situation when one person have been serious constipation and got cured after it.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

If I just say, that both have given 2 different definition of "leaky gas". Maybe we ask another 2 and we get 2 more different definition

I don't know why this word is used here, you do not see it anywhere else, or why is given place alongside real medical terms like incontinence on this forum which is irresponsible imo.

In another thread I posted theory about how there are very many different causes of complaint of symptom odor from anus, not least is olfactory reference syndrome. Therefore for some people, cause of odor might not be even gas, might be mucus only.

Again I would say that elements of what both have said give alarm to possible anxiety component of complaint. It sounds doubtful that human would be able to produce virtually constant stream of gas. More likely, is occasional real odor which person becomes oversensitive to, and then their mind gets obsessed with this thought of odor, and feedback many events wrongly to be related to odor, when they are just normal event


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

JMH91 said:


> Therefore for some people, cause of odor might not be even gas, might be mucus only.


Yes, mucus is a cause also. But in my country there was a really effective treatment, the green leaves of _*Terminalia catappa *_boil in water for about 30 minutes (or pressure cooker for 15 minutes). This one will draw out any mucus, thus just do the enema and sitz bath with it. I just forgot to mention this detail.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

I've never tried sitz bath, I thought was for after surgery and inflamed hemorrhoid, fissure, etc only. Mucus for me is constantly produced, possibly from natural response to incomplete evacuation, or possibly from bacterial overgrowth, or maybe something else. I feel somethign like sitz bath might give a short lasting benefit for me immediately after the event, and then soon the mucus is produced again.

For this "early dinner better digestion" thing, for the last 4 days I have been eating final food of the day at about 17 - 1900 hours. I have seen no difference in morning evacuations, only I do get hunger pains just before bed so it is annoying. Interfere with weightlifting nutrition too I think since body cannot store protein and needs frequent protein meals to build muscle. I will continue it for another few weeks to see for sure if there is any effect or not.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Mucus is usually from a wound or bacteria infection. The solution that I have mention actually work on both. It included tannin and other antibacterial ingredients. Well, maybe you do not believe until you see by your own eyes. I do sitz bath after surgery and got plenty of mucus. My parents also used it on their eyes, noses, and GI tracts and got cured from their illness too. My mom was just about to go to surgery for her eyes but then now she was normal. Well, and my case, I drank it and mucus just came out a lot. Feel extremely clean and pain reduced a lot. If your wound be keep away from mucus and bacteria at least it can heal or get better, I guess.

If you could access to this kind of things then do not miss it. or if you could not try to drink some tanin from the other sources may also work, I guess.


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Maria Slan.......

h r u doing?can u please tell after surgery your symptoms improved?and is there any reduction in odor?thanx dear..

GOD bless us all.


----------

